# Suche Diablo III Gästepass



## Grosuhn (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe selber von einem Kumpel schon den Gästepass geschnorrt.
Nun suche ich für meinen Sohn noch einen Gästepass damit der nicht meinen Account blockiert.
Vielen Dank !

Gruß.


----------

